# 149% Tip



## Effects26 (Nov 16, 2015)

Couldn't believe my eyes when I woke up to this tip in the morning. I drove a middle aged guy and his young side chick around near Disneyland. Took em to Starbucks, Vans store, a smoke shop, and to the Hilton. Didn't mind spending an hour with them as they bought me a coffee, were pleasant, and the girl was easy on the eyes. Their previous driver took off while they were in a store and I was lucky enough to swoop in and get them. Nice to know there are pax out there who take care of drivers who put in the extra work.


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

Can I ask you what extra work you put in? They requested a ride and you drove them around as expected and they paid you (and Uber) for it.


----------

